# PubMed- [Therapeutic effect of acupoint catgut embedding on irritable bowel syndrome of diarrhea type].



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*[Therapeutic effect of acupoint catgut embedding on irritable bowel syndrome of diarrhea type].*

Zhongguo Zhen Jiu. 2011 Apr;31(4):311-3

Authors: Hong ZM, Wang ZL, Chen XJ

To observe the therapeutic effects of irritable bowel syndrome of diarrhea type (deficiency of spleen and stomach) treated with acupoint catgut embedding therapy.

PMID: 21528595 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

